# Will there be jobs as photo retoucher and post-production?



## Obar (Sep 27, 2014)

First of all.. Hi!! I'm new to the forum

I am a graphic designer with some photography software's skills.

I would like to know if it's and will be possible to find jobs in photo post-production. I would like to make a change and get more into photography instead of creating logos and stuff.

Do photographer's and other people look for this services this days?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## KmH (Sep 28, 2014)

Most professional photographer that do not do their own post production have an employee who does the post production work at the photographers direction.
Some retail photographers sub-contract their post production work locally, often to a fellow retail photographer whose photography business didn't quite 'take  off'.


----------



## DslrGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Obar,

Yes its possible to find a job in post production work. Your skill level, knowledge, and comprehension of what the photographer is looking for will be the biggest hurdles to overcome. Pay and job availability is also going to vary on the above mentioned items as well.


----------



## Obar (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for sharing guys!!


----------



## dennybeall (Sep 29, 2014)

There is a lot of competition in this field from India, Pakistan and Bangladesh as there are hundreds and hundreds of Photoshop "experts" advertising from there. I've never used them but those that have say the price is really, really cheap and the work is acceptable.
I'm a "Made in the USA" advocate so don't care for this but it's the way it is.


----------



## Obar (Sep 29, 2014)

dennybeall said:


> There is a lot of competition in this field from India, Pakistan and Bangladesh as there are hundreds and hundreds of Photoshop "experts" advertising from there. I've never used them but those that have say the price is really, really cheap and the work is acceptable.
> I'm a "Made in the USA" advocate so don't care for this but it's the way it is.



Yeeees.. I know. They are taking over the jobs of many freelancers over the internet.


----------



## bbbflash (Oct 3, 2014)

dennybeall said:


> There is a lot of competition in this field from India, Pakistan and Bangladesh as there are hundreds and hundreds of Photoshop "experts" advertising from there. I've never used them but those that have say the price is really, really cheap and the work is acceptable.
> I'm a "Made in the USA" advocate so don't care for this but it's the way it is.



Agree 100%. I am a graphic designer and amateur photographer and I deal with all the time.  It's really hard to compete when their prices are so low. You could spend 10 bucks for hundreds of photos processed those who are use to living on very little it's a killing. I guess it comes down to opportunity cost and whether it's worth it to the person.


----------

